# Seasons on Neptune



## Brian G Turner (May 22, 2003)

Apparently, our old blue friend, the planet Neptune, has it's own seasons's - and is now entering summer...

Hubble captures Neptune's changing seasons

Good to know that Hubble is still working - even though its gyros are in trouble.


----------

